
Learn X in Y minutes - anonu
https://learnxinyminutes.com/
======
qwertyuiop924
Ah, classic. X in Y minutes is a great resource if you want a concise, simple,
brief example of what's cool about a language. It's not enough to actually
learn the language from, but it's an excellent place to start.

~~~
BWStearns
If you know enough linguistic neighbors of the x you're trying to learn the
xiny cheat sheets can actually get you surprisingly dangerous.

~~~
qwertyuiop924
Ah, the classic assumption problem perhaps best demonstrated by lua:

"I wrote an hour's worth of code, and then I realized this language is
1-indexed when none of it worked!"

~~~
thomasmarcelis
I somewhat like learning languages this way, I rarely forget my own mistakes I
have to fix.

~~~
closed
I think I like learning this way, but then I remember the time I learned the
hard way that Matlab hates when scripts begin with a number, and I question my
life choices.

------
BWStearns
I've used this a ton. It's great if you need to modify some library or project
and you don't know the language. In the most extreme example I twice got an
interview challenge that was mandatorily in X (despite having previously
covered that I didn't know X). One of those times I actually managed to pass
the challenge and got an offer. Thanks learnxinyminutes!

------
joelg
OT: XinY is a misnomer, since Y is constant: each of the articles is of fixed
length. It would be really cool (more helpful) to have some sort of
dynamically resizable guide to a language, where I could adjust its length and
detail with a little slider at the top!

------
gremlinsinc
this has been shared/posted a hundred times before... nothing new here.

~~~
tombone12
Eh, I can't honestly tell if there has been more X's added since the last time
it was posted and I don't feel like putting in the time into the wayback
machine to find out.

~~~
westurner
The source is hosted on GitHub; there's a commit log (for each file and
directory): [https://github.com/adambard/learnxinyminutes-
docs/commits/ma...](https://github.com/adambard/learnxinyminutes-
docs/commits/master)

------
tmptmp
One may learn any x in y minutes, especially if there is no upper limit on y.
So I'd like to see something like "Learn X in Y minutes provided Z
constraints". But the moment I talk about constraints (like focused attention,
practice, drill etc) then it sort of starts getting lesser and lesser popular.

Reminds me the famous old Euclid's remark - "there is no royal road to
geometry".

~~~
hmate9
I really hate it when people talk/write like you. Saying absolutely nothing,
but using fancy words and phrasing to seem smart.

~~~
sjnair96
He has a point, though the way he said it might be a little too grand.
Sometimes I feel that I'd like to learn some topic X for school, in enough
depth that I can solve problems that appear on exams, while at other times, I
wish I could learn X just enough to be dangerous. For this reason I sometimes
wish there is one of resource for each of those situations, or as the previous
poster called them "constraints". But then I realize that as you divide them
up like this, they just don't get popular enough for the author to put in
enough work or maintain quality.

Luckily, for the most part, the MOOC scene brings us one type and the other
type exists a lot on youtube etc.

I hope I didn't sound too much like the previous poster, but when I read what
he said, I realized that I too had the same thought process!

